# Seafood Boil



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2011)

Seemed like the perfect night for this and it turned out great!!


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 26, 2011)

Great is not good enough Larry, KILLER and doin' it on the Smokey Joe makes it even better.


----------



## cookking (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice Larry! I'm impressed you accomplished that on a grill.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow Larry that looks excellent!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2011)

Mmmm... Did you use a mix for seasoning?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Mmmm... Did you use a mix for seasoning?




LOL     I'm gonna send you a case of it!!!!   Bastard!


----------



## friesian_rain (Jun 26, 2011)

*  Nice looking pot of food, Larry.... looks perfect !      *


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll take an order of that right now ..............


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice boil!!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice Larry. Your grate is a grody  as my old table was.


----------



## Don Cash (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh yeah! I'd eat the hell out of that...


----------



## muddave (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice Larry. Your grate is a grody  as my old table was.


Yeah but........the nasty stuff burns off a grill.


----------



## Crabnbass (Jun 27, 2011)

A Smokey Joe beats the hell out of a propane burner any day! Suprised you could get Opies in your neck of the woods. Looks great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Puff said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I unlike you did not cook food on the cruddy grates.  You ruined beautiful piece of Halibit (as you spell Halibut) that Griff was kind enough to send you!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd bet a weeks pay to say that table is still in use.
Sorry to jack the thread Lar.


----------



## dennywilliam (Jun 30, 2011)

This really delicious! I like this seafood boil. Nice i really like it....


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Jul 2, 2011)

damn....that's sick.

That's all I have to say!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the invite Larry! I'm with Puff, that table is still in use. That guy hasn't thrown anything out in the last 30 years!


----------

